# Changing font size



## ain'ttranslationfun?

The icon for changing the size of the type used has disappeared from my toolbar.


----------



## velisarius

I still see the icon (a capital T with a double arrow next to it), but the size of type ranges from *normal** down to very small. *


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

velisarius said:


> I still see the icon (a capital T with a double arrow next to it), but the size of type ranges from *normal** down to very small. *



That's just it: I don't see the icon you describe.


----------



## Peterdg

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> That's just it: I don't see the icon you describe.


What are you using? PC, smartphone, tablet?

Which browser are you using?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I'm using Google Chrome on my laptop.


----------



## Peterdg

Is your window maximized? 

I also use Chrome and I can make the T disappear from my menu by making the window smaller.


----------



## mkellogg

There are four different toolbar sizes. The smaller ones lose some icons, so, yes, maximize your window.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Peterdg said:


> Is your window maximized?
> 
> I also use Chrome and I can make the T disappear from my menu by making the window smaller.





mkellogg said:


> There are four different toolbar sizes. The smaller ones lose some icons, so, yes, maximize your window.



Thank you both, but

a) what do you mean by "maximize", please, Mike? Peterdg said "mak(ing the window smaller"; wouldn't this be "minimizing (reducing? shrinking?)" the window? and

b) what is "the window"?

I currently have WR at 150% for better legibility. I'll try it at 175% and see if the icon appears.

I just did, and it didn't.


----------



## Peterdg

Let me (try to) explain.

"The window" is that part of your screen where your browser is running. If that covers the complete surface of your screen, that means that the window is "maximized".

What I meant with "making the window smaller" is that I made the window where my browser is running in smaller (so, it does not cover the complete surface of my screen anymore). In that case, the window is not maximized anymore and the T disappears from the menu bar.

Now, the fact that you have zoomed the browser window to 150% means that the letters are bigger than normal and there is less space available on the menu bar to display all the icons. This is more or less the same as making the window smaller because that also reduces the space available for the menu bar.

Could you do two things?

1) set the zoom factor back to 100% instead of 150%
2) make the window of your browser so that it covers the complete surface of your screen.

Could you tell us if that has solved the problem?

PS. It's impossible to say what zoom factor and  which window size will show you the T again. It depends on multiple factors to wit: the screen resolution, the window size and the zoom factor..


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Yes! I see it at 125%! A gazillion thanks, Peterdg!


----------



## Peterdg

You're welcome.


----------



## wildan1

velisarius said:


> *normal** down to very small.*


Please just use the "normal" font (Arial 15) when you post in our forum--anything smaller (or using fancy fonts) makes your messages very hard to read for some of our members working on a variety of devices. 

And in black, please.

Keep it simple!


----------

